# In my business email the other day



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I got yet another RRP/junk email..don't remember who it was from...

but it mentioned Googling "Lead paint Lawyer" (I got 2,850,000 results).
Can't say I was overly concerned, because I never Googled "Lead paint Lawyer" before RRP went into effect.

..but I'm considering suggesting it to the next person that balks at me following RRP.

So thanks RRP junk mail-sender, whoever you were.


----------

